# RECENSIONI fumetti, videogiochi, serie animate



## Ryoga74 (12 Dicembre 2015)

Questa pagina vuole essere una raccolta delle recensioni degli utenti fatte nel thread L'angolo dei fumetti (e non solo ... )
*
BERSERK:*
http://www.tradimento.net/62-giochi...e-non-solo-)?p=1635884&viewfull=1#post1635884

*BAYONETTA:*
http://www.tradimento.net/62-giochi...e-non-solo-)?p=1640432&viewfull=1#post1640432

*LO SCULTORE:
*http://www.tradimento.net/62-giochi...e-non-solo-)?p=1644331&viewfull=1#post1644331
*
COWBOY BEBOP:
*http://www.tradimento.net/62-giochi...e-non-solo-)?p=1648593&viewfull=1#post1648593*
*


----------



## Ryoga74 (20 Dicembre 2015)

*​LONE WOLF AND CUB:*
http://www.tradimento.net/62-giochi...e-non-solo-)?p=1653178&viewfull=1#post1653178

*Transmetropolitan - W. Ellis - D.
*http://www.tradimento.net/62-giochi...-d-robertson?p=1649817&viewfull=1#post1649817


----------



## Ryoga74 (9 Gennaio 2016)

*Strangers In Paradise (Terry Moore 1):*
http://www.tradimento.net/62-giochi...rry-moore-1)?p=1657246&viewfull=1#post1657246


*SI ALZA IL VENTO:
*http://www.tradimento.net/62-giochi...d-animazione?p=1657513&viewfull=1#post1657513


----------



## Ryoga74 (21 Gennaio 2016)

*Echo (Terry Moore 2):*
http://www.tradimento.net/62-giochi...rry-moore-2)?p=1661349&viewfull=1#post1661349


----------

